# se calhar = maybe?



## kra

In sentences like "Se calhar não tinha cão?". "se calhar" means "maybe," right? 
Is this usage common only in Portugal, or also in Brazil?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Denis555

Yes. Se calhar = maybe.
It's not common in Brazil. 
In Brazil we would use: "talvez" or "pode ser que"

Usually "se calhar" is used with the indicative mode and "talvez" and "pode ser que" with the subjunctive mode:

*Se calhar* ele *é* rico.
*Talvez* ele *seja* rico.
*Pode ser que* ele *seja* rico.

*Se calhar* ela *fala* espanhol.
*Talvez *ela *fale* espanhol.
*Pode ser que *ela *fale* espanhol.

*Se calhar *não *tinha *cão.
*Talvez *não *tivesse* cão.
*Pode ser que* não *tivesse* cão.


----------



## Vanda

Denis is out of Brazil for such a time now besides being of another region, he can't remember some things, right, Pimentinha? Se calhar is very very common for me. So usual as bread everyday.


----------



## Denis555

Vandinha,
"Se calhar" is not common in Brazil as a whole (as far as I know. You got me confused now ). The Portuguese use it as "maybe".
In Brazil usually we use it in the expression: vir (bem) a calhar = to come in handy
Have a look:
http://aulete.uol.com.br/calhar

PS. The best part of your post is "He is from another region"


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Uma coisa que os mais jovens têm falado muito é "se pá", no mesmo sentido que "se calhar".


----------



## hiratafabio

Vanda said:


> Denis is out of Brazil for such a time now besides being of another region, he can't remember some things, right, Pimentinha? Se calhar is very very common for me. So usual as bread everyday.





Denis555 said:


> Vandinha,
> "Se calhar" is not common in Brazil as a whole (as far as I know. You got me confused now ). The Portuguese use it as "maybe".
> In Brazil usually we use it in the expression: vir (bem) a calhar = to come in handy
> Have a look:
> http://aulete.uol.com.br/calhar
> 
> PS. The best part of your post is "He is from another region"



I agree with Denis55. I think it varies from region to region but, afaik, here in São Paulo we say 'calhar' with the meaning he stated. I see very few people using it the way Vanda said around here.


----------



## Vanda

Uai, mineiro fala, sô!


----------



## LuizLeitao

A forma "calhou de" é usada no Brasil, assim como "se calhar de" (chover, etc.). Não é extremamente comum (para mim), mas tampouco chega a ser uma raridade...


----------



## diego-rj

LuizLeitao said:


> A forma "calhou de" é usada no Brasil, assim como "se calhar de" (chover, etc.). Não é extremamente comum (para mim), mas tampouco chega a ser uma raridade...


Acho que é mais usada no passado (calhou de) do que no condicional (se calhar de).


----------



## okready

Vanda said:


> Denis is out of Brazil for such a time now besides being of another region, he can't remember some things, right, Pimentinha? Se calhar is very very common for me. So usual as bread everyday.



I don't think I'm getting how it's used completely Vanda. Can you give me an example or two? It sounds like a useful expression to know!


----------



## Vanda

Se calhar eu vou viajar amanhã.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Se calhar eu vou viajar amanhã.



Gostei de saber que também é usada em alguns lugares no Brasil. Tinha para mim que tal expressão era um exclusivo aqui da Lusitânia!


----------



## LuizLeitao

E tem mais: "veio a calhar" é muito comum. "Essa chuva veio a calhar", estava muito seco. "O presente veio a calhar, eu estava mesmo precisando".


----------



## Ruca

LuizLeitao said:


> E tem mais: "veio a calhar" é muito comum. "Essa chuva veio a calhar", estava muito seco. "O presente veio a calhar, eu estava mesmo precisando".




Olá,

Uma expressão também tipicamente lusitana: veio a calhar/ veio mesmo a calhar. Afinal, parece que falamos a mesma língua


----------



## LuizLeitao

Pois é, Ruca, e quem acha que não falamos a mesma língua são os artífices do malfadado "acordo" ortográfico. A propósito disso, recebi um excelente artigo em português europeu, publicado no jornal Expresso. Gostaria de postá-lo aqui, mas não sei se isso viola as regras do fórum.


----------



## Casquilho

Nunca ouvi ninguém dizendo "se calhar ele é rico" e os demais exemplos do Denis. Com esta forma verbal, eu só imagino um brasileiro dizendo "de repente", "vai ver" ou o bem lembrado e mais informal "se pá": "de repente ele é rico" etc. Uma alternativa ao "veio a calhar" é "veio em boa hora".


----------



## Ruca

Olá,

No Brasil, a frase poderia ser "Se pá ele é rico"?


----------



## Casquilho

Ruca said:


> Olá,
> 
> No Brasil, a frase poderia ser "Se pá ele é rico"?



Sim, perfeitamente.


----------



## Ruca

Em Portugal seria mais: Pá, se ele é rico.

No Brasil, pá é utilizado quando uma pessoa se dirige a outra? 

 Em Portugal é muito comum. Muitas pessoas metem um "pá" em qualquer lugar: 
Ó pá, imagina que ele, pá, mandou-se com o carro contra o muro... 
Então pá, tás bom?


----------



## Vanda

Ruca said:


> Olá,
> 
> No Brasil, a frase poderia ser "Se pá ele é rico"?



Sorry, but a Brazilian  won't say ''pá''.


----------



## Vanda

> No Brasil, pá é utilizado quando uma pessoa se dirige a outra?


Não! Para este assunto, por favor, dirijam-se a esta discussão.


----------



## Casquilho

Vanda said:


> Sorry, but a Brazilian  won't say ''pá''.



Eu não sei como é aí em Belzonte, Vanda, mas cá em SP dizemos sim "pá", naturalmente apenas em contextos muito informais, já que é gíria e é relativamente recente. Mas apenas nessa expressão fechada "se pá" (isso de "ó pá" em Portugal eu nem sabia que procedia, achava que era folclore das piadas de português).


----------



## Vanda

Viu, é recentemente mesmo, nem eu que sou antenada nos novos usos - pelo menos os que vemos na tv e dá pra pegar nas redes sociais - conhecia este.


----------



## anaczz

Casquilho said:


> Eu não sei como é aí em Belzonte, Vanda, mas cá em SP dizemos sim "pá", naturalmente apenas em contextos muito informais, já que é gíria e é relativamente recente. Mas apenas nessa expressão fechada "se pá" (isso de "ó pá" em Portugal eu nem sabia que procedia, achava que era folclore das piadas de português).


É verdade, meu filho, minhas sobrinhas e amigos deles, todos na faixa dos 20 e muitos, 30 anos, usam normalmente o "se pá".


----------



## diego-rj

Esse 'pá' do "se pá" é mais uma onomatopéia do que uma palavra em si


----------



## Vanda

Ahhh... tá, como pá... Tinha até pensado se não seria isso...


----------



## Alandria

Aqui no ES costumamos ouvir "Se brincar, ...".



			
				CASQUILHO said:
			
		

> ...


Olha esse "De repente, ...", eu não costumo ouvir por aqui, pra mim isso é coisa de paulistANO.


----------



## Casmurro

Casquilho said:


> Eu não sei como é aí em Belzonte, Vanda, mas cá em SP dizemos sim "pá", naturalmente apenas em contextos muito informais, já que é gíria e é relativamente recente. Mas apenas nessa expressão fechada "se pá" (isso de "ó pá" em Portugal eu nem sabia que procedia, achava que era folclore das piadas de português).



Aqui no RS é usado entre os adolescentes/jovens adultos. Além do "se pá", também é usado "e pá", cujo uso é exatamente igual ao "e tal". 

Eu, com 17 anos, me recuso a usar tal gíria.


----------



## patriota

Faltou o "se bobear...".


----------



## Vanda

LuizLeitao said:


> Pois é, Ruca, e quem acha que não falamos a mesma língua são os artífices do malfadado "acordo" ortográfico. A propósito disso, recebi um excelente artigo em português europeu, publicado no jornal Expresso. Gostaria de postá-lo aqui, mas não sei se isso viola as regras do fórum.



Coloca o link no tópico sobre o acordo ortográfico!


----------



## LuizLeitao

Ok, obrigado pela dica, Vanda!


----------

